# Somebody take my birds away



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Because _this_ is what I do to them...


----------



## Sunshine1313 (Dec 18, 2013)

LOL! Best picture ever.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

ROFL!!! :rofl: Oh my gosh this is THE best photo manip EVER. XD Bwahahahaaa!


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Hahaha! Beaker is a majestic steed!


----------



## Denvers Mom (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh Stephanie. I'll be glad to take them, lol.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

ABUSE!!!

I'm calling PETA.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

moonchild said:


> ABUSE!!!
> 
> I'm calling PETA.


Hey, don't bring that up here. And how so? I ride bit-free :rofl:


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Are they going to use him in the next Smurf movie?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

this is hilarious!!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness :rofl:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I needed that laugh, thank you!!


----------



## Emmaline (Dec 7, 2013)

Hahahah this is gold.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha! Too funny! No wonder he is a grumpy old man. Lol!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd really like to know how you managed to get the saddle to stay on. :lol:


----------



## laszlosmom (Dec 3, 2013)

Bahaha it's even more hilarious cuz he looks so unamused. Great pic!


----------

